# Hey Sea Sickness.....



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

When you gonna post the details and pictures of your hairline finish and victory (one minute to spare) in the ASWSC Sailfish Classic last weekend.

I understand every boat in the club was giving you advice on how to make it back to the weigh-in dock on time so you would beat OUTLAW (and Billfish Bob).


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a good story. Pony up!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Heller. As you can see, it was a team effort. The report is on my webpage for anyone that wants to read it. 

And do you have a website for your Lures?


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

Congratulations on that effort, Tom. Last year was the first time I ever missed that tournament. And this year makes two in a row missed. I really hate it! But it'll never be the same again without Bob Lynn walking the dock complaining about how much beer Keith and the rest of his crew put away the night before, prompting a late start.

Anyone who has never fished Palm Beach during the winter sailfish season is missing out on some great fun. Sure, bait is expensive, but look at it like this -- what you spend on bait is more than compensated for by the fuel savings of not having to run more than three miles to catch billfish. One year, we released 11 sails in three days and never lost sight of the inlet. Another year we caught (and landed) a blue marlin on a Penn 750 with 20-pound line. 

BTW, what's the latest on Sailfish Marina? Are they going to stay open to the public now that they have sold? Also, did you and the crew make it up to Captain Charlies Reef Grill? Best seafood resturant in the country!


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Oct 8, 2007)

> *GAHUNTER (1/30/2008)*Congratulations on that effort, Tom. Last year was the first time I ever missed that tournament. And this year makes two in a row missed. I really hate it! But it'll never be the same again without Bob Lynn walking the dock complaining about how much beer Keith and the rest of his crew put away the night before, prompting a late start.
> 
> Anyone who has never fished Palm Beach during the winter sailfish season is missing out on some great fun. Sure, bait is expensive, but look at it like this -- what you spend on bait is more than compensated for by the fuel savings of not having to run more than three miles to catch billfish. One year, we released 11 sails in three days and never lost sight of the inlet. Another year we caught (and landed) a blue marlin on a Penn 750 with 20-pound line.
> 
> BTW, what's the latest on Sailfish Marina? Are they going to stay open to the public now that they have sold? Also, did you and the crew make it up to Captain Charlies Reef Grill? Best seafood resturant in the country!


I too miss Bob. I'll never get last year, he was pounding his fist on the table in jest demanding to know who was the Banana Bandit. He would have really had a blast with all the shenigans that went on this year. 

As for bait. We spent $750 (2.5 doz on days 1 & 2, 2 doz on day 3) and used every bait we had to pull off the win. I'm not sure about the marina's future, but I always look foward to my next trip down. It's so easy fishing. Heck we swordfished one night and could still see the condo lights on the horizon. Its a lot more comforting than being all the way out at the Spur. 

To all, hope to see you at our next club meeting, TU 2/12 7pm. Directions at www.aswsc.org


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm afraid you won't see me at a club meeting anytime soon. I'm on fishing hiatus right now and don't really need to be reminded about what I'm missing out on. You see, I'm a residential developer and home builder, and times are a little on the lean side right now (which is like saying the last Ice Age was a slight cold front).

It really hurts, since I was the founder of the ASWSC.


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, but I know what you mean. I can't totally empathize on being a builder now, but I sell industrial minerals for architectural coatings, building wire, underground wire for subdivisions,caulks,sealants, roof coatings, etc... and2007 was a challenge and 2008 looks like more of the same. At least we can dream about fishing!


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

Awsome report. Made me wanta wet some hooks.


----------

